# Who's watching tyra?



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

..............


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

No I don't watch Tyra ...but a 4 year old mascara is a bacteria tube at this point ....yuccckkk ....and I think there are a lot of people that have lipsticks that are 10+ years old...I am too much of a germaphobe to keep anything for that long....Plus I can't stand clutter so I am always weeding out stuff


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a scary thought though ! 1 yr for lipstick, idk maybe it's just me, but I won't throw it out if it's older than a yr  if i've only used it once or twice. But I don't think that justifies having a lipstick for 10 yrs, even though it was only used once, I think some things should be tossed away. Thank goodness I am not that into lipstick and glosses though.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't stand Tyra. 
I keep a mascara until it get yucky, which is usually a couple of months. 
Lipstick, well, i dont wear it often at all... I guess as long as it doesn't look different or smell weird i would hang onto it. 
I do a visual and smell test. If it passes those, im ok with continuing use.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah when lipsticks turn rancid and they smell it is time to retire them....far longer than a year however...I do random alcohol sprays/wipes on my lippies as well...the used ones that I haven't worn in awhile


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a great tip!!! ^^^
lol, Trya is a bit annoying. I think she believes shes always right, and I don't like how sometimes she tries to 'play' her guests. Don't get me wrong, shes great with all that encouraging young girls and all, but sometimes when she goes to different topics, she says dumb things at times. Then there are other times when she should open her mouth and say something and she doesn't.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 15, 2009)

I just hate how she tries to relate to everyone. Like, tell them what they should be doing, and play it off like she's been in their shoes. Especially with financial issues. Like seriously, your a kajillionaire supermodel. shut up!

I remember seeing a show about a pregnant woman (in her early 20s) that had been kicked to the curb by her family and bf, and had started hooking (in a legal brothel) to try and get money for her child. Granted, i dont agree with it, but seriously, she was making this girl feel even worse than she already felt. Humiliating the poor thing and making her cry. Telling her to work a min. wage job etc etc. I know it's was a real controversial thing to do, but shut up! She would NEVER have found herself in that situation cause she's LOADED! Ughhh! And then to play like she undertsands, and like the girl was a moron. It was infuriating.

That ends my Tyra rant. It wasnt the best example of why i cant stand her, but its the only one i could think of.

Also, during her narrations, she emphasizes all the wrong words. Its so unnatural. It's pretty awful.


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I just hate how she tries to relate to everyone. Like, tell them what they should be doing, and play it off like she's been in their shoes. Especially with financial issues. Like seriously, your a kajillionaire supermodel. shut up!

I remember seeing a show about a pregnant woman (in her early 20s) that had been kicked to the curb by her family and bf, and had started hooking (in a legal brothel) to try and get money for her child. Granted, i dont agree with it, but seriously, she was making this girl feel even worse than she already felt. Humiliating the poor thing and making her cry. Telling her to work a min. wage job etc etc. I know it's was a real controversial thing to do, but shut up! She would NEVER have found herself in that situation cause she's LOADED! Ughhh! And then to play like she undertsands, and like the girl was a moron. It was infuriating.

That ends my Tyra rant. It wasnt the best example of why i cant stand her, but its the only one i could think of.

Also, during her narrations, she emphasizes all the wrong words. Its so unnatural. It's pretty awful._

 
That's a perfect example. That's what I meant by her 'playing' her guests. I guess humiliate was the word I was looking for but I wasn't sure if I was the only way who saw it that way. She does this a lot, and this is why I can only watch her show in small doses, lol. I also said when she has to open her mouth she doesn't. Like, one time there was a show about women in the sex industry and she did a segment where all of them were in some make believe town called 'porn town' or something like that. They were all arguing saying illegal prostitutes are the worst, and how being a legal one was better, and tyra was just like 'hmmm interesting'. Instead of saying something encouraging, why don't you pay attention to your worth as a woman, and do something better!! like go to school or something!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When she should tell ppl what to do, she doesn't, I don't get her.


edit; BTW, all of these women were pornstars, ,postitutes, ect, because they wanted to. It wasn't a sad story like the one you said, and she just stood there not saying anything.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah i love tyra's top model, but mentally, shes a little whacked thinking she understands all human beings and their situations and has the right to criticize them and telling them what to do. i often feel disgusted by her talk show when she basically attacks people and humilates them for what they have done.

this asian woman had double eyelid surgery and tyra humilated her. the poor woman was almost in tears trying to defend herself. it was a subtle change but she was still beautiful with or without it. honestly, if it makes people happy, go ahead and do it. the whole eyelid thing is a controversy in its own but God knows I had a swollen eye and I looked like a douchebag with monolids. not because society says double lids are better, but because I look like a douchebag with monolids. if i wasn't born with it and looked like a douchebag, i'd want the surgery too.

I dont get tyra either. shes not "practical" I mean you cant really raise a kid on minimal wages. I wouldn't be able to support myself on that kind of money let alone myself AND a child just because its illegal. i know people who do illegal things and the money is better, but they also put up with a lot... and of course there are people who dont need to and do it cuz its easy money but i find tyra horribly stereotyped


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with you guys.
I think Tyra is an intelligent woman, but her "know-it-all" attitude is very unappealing.

i remember an old episode of Tyra where she went through people's old makeup and talked about the bacteria in it. Was that the same episode?


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with you all. She seems like a nice person, but not so great as a talk show host. I remember when they were pitching her talk show and there were talks that she'd have one and people said she'd be the next Oprah of the talk show world. 

She isn't an expert in the fields she comments on, she usually seems scared, confused or disgusted by her guests, and she doesn't have relevant life experience usually... then I think she should keep a more neutral tone and instead coax stories out of people.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 15, 2009)

i must be the only one cuz i love tyra LOL. 

anyhoo, thats fuckin gross. i have a Cargo mascara i bought last november that i just tossed. haven't used it since jan. but ugh. i dont want my eyeballs to fall out.


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I agree with you guys.
I think Tyra is an intelligent woman, but her "know-it-all" attitude is very unappealing.

i remember an old episode of Tyra where she went through people's old makeup and talked about the bacteria in it. Was that the same episode?_

 
I think so. Maybe it was an old episode, but I had never seen it till today. There was also an episode where she said she likes to sleep in her make up when she gets it done by her mua, cause she wakes up and shes ready to go. She then said, but don't do that cause it's bad! lol


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i must be the only one cuz i love tyra LOL. 

anyhoo, thats fuckin gross. i have a Cargo mascara i bought last november that i just tossed. haven't used it since jan. but ugh. i dont want my eyeballs to fall out._

 
Sometimes that happens to me. I find old mascara laying around that I forgot to throw out. But damn 4 yrs is so disgusting, how could that been saved for 4 years without realizing how old it is!!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_yeah i love tyra's top model, but mentally, shes a little whacked thinking she understands all human beings and their situations and has the right to criticize them and telling them what to do. i often feel disgusted by her talk show when she basically attacks people and humilates them for what they have done.

this asian woman had double eyelid surgery and tyra humilated her. the poor woman was almost in tears trying to defend herself. it was a subtle change but she was still beautiful with or without it. honestly, if it makes people happy, go ahead and do it. the whole eyelid thing is a controversy in its own but God knows I had a swollen eye and I looked like a douchebag with monolids. not because society says double lids are better, but because I look like a douchebag with monolids. if i wasn't born with it and looked like a douchebag, i'd want the surgery too.

I dont get tyra either. shes not "practical" I mean you cant really raise a kid on minimal wages. I wouldn't be able to support myself on that kind of money let alone myself AND a child just because its illegal. i know people who do illegal things and the money is better, but they also put up with a lot... and of course there are people who dont need to and do it cuz its easy money but i find tyra horribly stereotyped_

 

That's funny coming from her, being that she got a nose job. I don't judge people who have had work done. For whatever reason people want to debate whether or not to get surgery done, bottom line people do it to feel better about themselves, and if it makes them happy then that's great for them.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

I love Tyra.
I think a lot of the advice she gives is good, she just doesn't word it very well.

Plus she's such a hot tranny <3


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 17, 2009)

Tyra annoyes me, but i do not dislike her per say.. i like top model still.
old make-up is so gross.. i have old lipsticks from old collections but i do not wear them lol i just like to look at the tubes. eh, i'm weird. i only have like two tubes of mascara at a time though and they do not last too long so i would never have that problem.. i use them up and rebuy (same with foundation and concealor). 
the bulk of my make-up is mostly eyeshadow, which i rarely use up. the only eyeshadows i use up are highlighters. everything else not so much as i wear different looks everyday plus i always use at least three colors (usually about five) of eyeshadow a day and it would jsut take forever to use up. i keep my stuff clean though.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

like trya doesn't have a whole room full of makeup. she probably has four drawers of makeup on her face at any given time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_like trya doesn't have a whole room full of makeup. she probably has four drawers of makeup on her face at any given time._

 
*chucklesnort*
It's funny cuz it's true.
I'm surprised how she can even move her face with about 6 lbs of concealer under her eyes. 



I never knew Tyra had a nose job, but now that you point it out, it's so obvious. I'm surprised she's never admitted it.


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Tyra needs to stick to topics related to beauty, modeling, fashion...etc for her show. Anything more serious is beyond her level of comprehension and when she tries its... idk awkward.


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with you guys for the most part. I like her general personality but the talk show host thing just isn't... working. She just comes off as so snarky and judgemental. She has her mind made up about what she's going to say and what the outcome will be before the guest even has a chance to speak for themselves. It'd be extremely frustrating trying to converse with someone who doesn't listen and already acts like their opinions and beliefs are 'Teh Law'. I'm just not sure what she's aiming at with the 'I'm right, you're wrong' mentality constantly. It'd be cool if her show was more about beauty and fashion in all aspects, she'd certainly have more to give.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I think Tyra needs to stick to topics related to beauty, modeling, fashion...etc for her show. Anything more serious is beyond her level of comprehension and when she tries its... idk awkward._

 
I don't think it's beyond her comprehension, I just think it's beyond her character training.


----------

